# Yins are not posting fast enough for me to justify procrastinating any longer...



## Zero Angel (Feb 11, 2013)

Does this happen to yins at all?

One of the things with my personality (read: ADHD) is that I usually have to be in a pretty specific biology in order to get work accomplished. Unfortunately, boredom from yins not posting fast enough is quickly causing my body to progress to the requisite state. 

Coffee helps too I suppose.

Anyway, is there anything you do to help you procrastinate more? (besides check Mythic Scribes)

OOH, I can always world-build some more AKA the "work" that is actually procrastination! Yippee!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 11, 2013)

Ha! A fellow native mill hunky?


----------



## Zero Angel (Feb 11, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Ha! A fellow native mill hunky?



 Jeez, Pittsburghese has become so pervasive I don't even realize I'm doing it anymore -_-

I'm just easily influenced! Grew up on border of Ohio/Pa so I always had some of the language, went to school for a while in Pittsburgh and my fiancee is from Western Pa, which has caused some of the speak to be in my everyday life, and me, the sponge, starts spitting it back out. I still get lost with some of it liiiike THIS


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 11, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> yins



Is that, like, an ethnic slur or something?



> One of the things with my personality (read: ADHD) is that I usually have to be in a pretty specific biology in order to get work accomplished. Unfortunately, boredom from yins not posting fast enough is quickly causing my body to progress to the requisite state.



You're lucky. My Aspergers assures I am almost never in that state.



> Anyway, is there anything you do to help you procrastinate more? (besides check Mythic Scribes)



Checking everything else on the internet, usually.


----------



## Zero Angel (Feb 11, 2013)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Is that, like, an ethnic slur or something?



"Yins" or "yinz" is a contraction of "you ones" and is to Pittsburgh what "y'all" is to the South (of the USA) and has developed due to the removal of the word "thou" to indicate singular other—to the sensibilities of most, just saying "you" for both singular and plural was offensive, thus predicating the need to combine "you" with a numerical descriptor; however, this has caused "you" to replace the obsolete "thou" and it is rare to find "you" by itself in the plural sense anymore.


----------

